# Affordable vintage



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Gents,

I have been a member of the forum for a while now so have acquired a few watches over the years. Looking at them they are all different brands and style. Thought now is the time to get theme going, so looking for direction.

What would be your recommendation from a collectable 'vintage' brand that is affordable (affordable and vintage are pretty loose terms ) most probably mechanical or early quartz that comes in a variety of styles, sizes and functionality. And of course s bit of a conversation piece, so an interesting brand.

Have a couple in mind, but without looking further into them not sure if they would pass my own criteria. So as not to prejudice the jury I'll keep them to myself for the moment.

George


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Taste plays a big part. The bulk of my collection are old Soviet era watches. I appreciate them for their simplicity and durability. They are also cheap to buy. This should be appearing shortly, bought for the price of a couple of pints and a packet of fags.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Can only echo what Wrench has stated.

Along with Soviet there is Timex, Newmark, early Hamilton, Bulova and a raft of Swiss manufacturers.

The important thing to remember is buy, wear, what 'you' like. :biggrin:

Alan


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi George,

I think from your description, I would like t recommend Omega! Mechanical, Quartz and Electronic, vast amount of styles, great quality and lots of models still affordable.

Cheers Martin :yes:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

You really need to state a kind of price point. Are we talking £30 vintage watches, or £300 vintage watches?

If you want a conversation piece, get yourself a hummer


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

USSR watches are great for variety, just try and find the best examples you can.

Also look at Bulova and Tissot, and don't dismiss older Rotary and Avia watches with 21 jewel movements


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

It depends on what you mean by affordable.

You can buy a very good quality and in very good condition vintage Certina... Beautiful in-house movements, beautiful design and they're below 200$. Rotary as well as someone has said. Some have really fine movements.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Smiths and Eterna. Two very fine makes.

Smiths: still some reasonably inexpensive examples available, but expect to pay more now for solid gold, especially Everest and Imperial models with the 19 jewel manual or 25 jewel automatic movement. Astral divers are also expensive.

Eterna: again, some nice watches at reasonable prices, but early Kon-Tikis, especially divers, will be expensive.

Look out also for less expensive gold watches from little known makers that did not survive the Quartz Crisis.They are often of a quality to rival better known makes.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Seiko. I may be a bit biased ! A whole heap of different styles and designs at (IMHO) affordable prices.


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

^^^

This! Still some bargains to be had.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

My personal favourite vintage watch brand is Rado, some terrific designs with some terrific names, Starliner, Jetliner, Voyager, Captain Cook... the list goes on. Swiss made with fine automatic movements, most are very affordable. Seiko too are worth considering, a great variety of styles, both mechanical and quartz movements.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys

Apologies for not interjecting into the discussion before tonight, but Saturday was the Christmas do and errrrr...Sunday wasn't the best; know what I mean.

Well plenty of food for thought has been givennand I'll need to do some brand searching on evilbay to see the variety available. Before posting I was thinking of mechanical Accurist or Aviva, although nice looking watches are available sub£100 I couldn't establish that there is much varity in style or function.

So I'll do a bit of looking on the brands you suggest and see what is there.

George


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

There he goes again


----------



## Wilberforce Watches (Oct 11, 2016)

I really like Oriosa's, I have had a couple: a 1940's over-sized stainless steel piece with a second hand sub dial, and one 1960's stainless steel base pulsation chronograph (below) . They are great value for money for a reliable, good looking, Swiss Made vintage watch from a brand that seemingly sadly didn't survive the quartz crisis either.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Wilberforce Watches said:


> I really like Oriosa's, I have had a couple: a 1940's over-sized stainless steel piece with a second hand sub dial, and one 1960's stainless steel base pulsation chronograph (below) . They are great value for money for a reliable, good looking, Swiss Made vintage watch from a brand that seemingly sadly didn't survive the quartz crisis either.


 Nice watch, is it Valjoux or Landeron powered?

Alan


----------



## Wilberforce Watches (Oct 11, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Nice watch, is it Valjoux or Landeron powered?
> 
> Alan


 Pretty sure it has a Landeron beating inside, a 248 I believe.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been pursuing the same ideal due to a new found interest in vintage and a realisation that in days of yore the badge on the dial mattered for less than it does today. Meaning in 1950 an Avia, Accurist, Rotary, Oris, or Breitling could all be of similar quality. Which might explain why just like a Rolex or Omega a Swiss made 'cheapy', is still running away perfectly after more than half a century. Whilst cheaply made quartz and more modern cheap mechanical's may have bitten the dust.

It seems to me to be a good example of 'not made like they used to be' - with the proviso 'unless you pay a fortune' - attached.

It is amazing what is available under £50 in hand winding mechanical.

Apart from the ones I've mentioned above there are some excellent German watches like Kienzle, Certina, Eterna (Swiss) can be had for less than £100. Pushing the price up a bit but still in the £150 mark and you are into the realms of Glashutte. I truly believe some of these are Rolex and Omega not to mention Breitling quality. But because they don't have the branding they don't have the premium prices.

There are loads of now defunct Swiss Brands all victims of the quartz revolution which are cheap and superb quality - as demonstrated by the numbers still running perfectly even in a pretty roughed up state.

Off all the ones I've mentioned the two that stand out for me are Avia and Accurist.

Vintage of course.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Just put in a search on ebay - select buy in now, gent's, used, uk only, mechanical hand winding - and set a limit of £50. You will have about 800 watches to choose from, choose carefully and have fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> Just put in a search on ebay - select buy in now, gent's, used, uk only, mechanical hand winding - and set a limit of £50. You will have about 800 watches to choose from, choose carefully and have fun.


 Oh s#+=, another devotee to contend & compete with. :bash:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Wilberforce Watches said:


> I really like Oriosa's, I have had a couple: a 1940's over-sized stainless steel piece with a second hand sub dial, and one 1960's stainless steel base pulsation chronograph (below) . They are great value for money for a reliable, good looking, Swiss Made vintage watch from a brand that seemingly sadly didn't survive the quartz crisis either.


 Great watch! I really like it, but it is not stainless steel as its base metal, probably a stainless back case, nice watch nevertheless!

Cheers Martin


----------



## Wilberforce Watches (Oct 11, 2016)

martinzx said:


> Great watch! I really like it, but it is not stainless steel as its base metal, probably a stainless back case, nice watch nevertheless!
> 
> Cheers Martin


 Thanks - very kind.

You are spot on, my mistake, the base metal around the case has degraded pretty badly throughout time, but I guess that all adds to the history of it, luckily it is a watch I won't (hopefully) be letting go anytime soon.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys

Just caught up with the thread. As usual lots of people coming forward and giving their time to give brilliant advice. That's what I like about this forum, no question goes unanswered and no question is seen as being unimportant.

Wilberforce has the sort of watch I'm thinking about, old but extremely interesting.

Thanks

George


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> Guys
> 
> Just caught up with the thread. As usual lots of people coming forward and giving their time to give brilliant advice. That's what I like about this forum, no question goes unanswered and no question is seen as being unimportant.
> 
> ...


 I shouldn't really say 'old' as in the 60's I was all ready going to school.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

sparky the cat said:


> I shouldn't really say 'old' as in the 60's I was all ready going to school.


 'Desirable Vintage' has a certain ring I think. :biggrin:

Alan


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys

Just caught up with the thread. As usual lots of people coming forward and giving their time to give brilliant advice. That's what I like about this forum, no question goes unanswered and no question is seen as being unimportant.

Wilberforce has the sort of watch I'm thinking about, old but extremely interesting.

Thanks

George

Looking back I did subliminally cover my butt by writing

old but extremely interesting


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

alhut said:


> affordable vintage are not two words that match up in the minds eye, but just to keep it short and sweet (with the hope you will like the general range), I have bought two new watches, both made in the East but exeptional quality and style for the price, i'll put a general link here that leads to the overall mens watch page from this company .... i think you'll like what you see ...


 None of them are vintage, but rather what I would class as "fashion" watches ! Apologies if I'm making an assumption, but you wouldn't have an affiliation with that particular site would you ?

Vintage and affordable can very easily go hand in hand. I have over 100 watches that fall in to both categories.


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> Just put in a search on ebay - select buy in now, gent's, used, uk only, mechanical hand winding - and set a limit of £50. You will have about 800 watches to choose from, choose carefully and have fun. :biggrin:


 Sorry for resurrecting this post but i would just like to say thank you for sharing this knowledge  always wondered how people found such good deals on different brands on ebay, cheers


----------

